# Tuning options for the 2022 Atlas SEL Premium 3.6L VR6



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger on purchasing the 2022 SEL-P R-Line and I have a few questions:

What are the tuning options available? Stock is 276 hp, I'd love to get it somewhere in the 300-350 range. I wouldn't mind paying up to $2k for it. 
Is it possible to disable the auto start/stop? (I understand that I would need to buy or borrow a programming unit) I see a 30-page thread on the topic, but couldn't get a clear answer from skimming it. 
I've read that the 2021 models have had horrible remote starter range using the key fob, but that VW was working on some range improver that can be installed afterwards. Is there any updates on this? 
How much is the monthly app after the free period?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1. Since it’s naturally aspirated you’d probably be looking at adding on a turbo and I’m sure others may have better insight. 

2. Coding start/stop no longer available in newer models, so you’re probably looking at this:









Atlas / Cross Sport, Start/Stop Solution


In stock ready to ship! Does the factory Start/Stop feature of your VW Atlas prevent you from enjoying your offroad experience? In minutes our Start/Stop Solution can be installed so that this feature defaults to the off position each time the ignition is turned on. Ships directly from our East...




www.b2bfab.com





3. You can purchase a range extender from the dealer. Never had an issue with my 2019 and I use the trick of extending the range by putting the keyfob to my chin. 

4. Around $19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the insightful response! Are there members here that have added a turbo and/or supercharger to their V6? Any idea what type of cost this would involve?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not that I’m aware of, but I’m sure someone might have some insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

The atlas is not a V6, it's a VR6. There are countless supercharger kits out there for the VR6. Not sure it's been done on the Atlas but it's definitely doable. A supercharged kit would mean the sky is the limit


----------



## SusPassat (Sep 26, 2021)

I have a 2017 Passat with the same Vr6 (3.6) and mine makes 291 after a tune. I only gained about 11hp from apr. for the most part the Vr6 is already capped so unless you get a supercharger you’re kinda SOL. But most super chargers I’ve looked into only fit the 3.2 Vr6 from the R32


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> The atlas is not a V6, it's a VR6. There are countless supercharger kits out there for the VR6. Not sure it's been done on the Atlas but it's definitely doable. A supercharged kit would mean the sky is the limit


Thanks for the clarification. When you say the sky is the limit, what does that mean? Sorry, I'm new to the differences between a turbo and a super charger.



SusPassat said:


> I have a 2017 Passat with the same Vr6 (3.6) and mine makes 291 after a tune. I only gained about 11hp from apr. for the most part the Vr6 is already capped so unless you get a supercharger you’re kinda SOL. But most super chargers I’ve looked into only fit the 3.2 Vr6 from the R32


Was this a software tune only? Can you tell the difference between the 11hp?


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

NewJettaLease said:


> Thanks for the clarification. When you say the sky is the limit, what does that mean? Sorry, I'm new to the differences between a turbo and a super charger.
> 
> 
> 
> Was this a software tune only? Can you tell the difference between the 11hp?


Supercharged vr6 have made 400-550whp all day long, historically. If you're looking for 1k HP then you'll need a turbo (and a lot of fabrication). 

11hp is likely able to be felt - that 11hp is probably peak. Under the curve I image even more is made. VR6 have wide power bands and torque - that's where the difference will be. Plus, transmission tuning would really top it off.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Supercharged vr6 have made 400-550whp all day long


I would be more than happy with 350 hp. Can you share the brands that make the super chargers for non-Atlas VR6s? I'd love to reach out to them to see if it's on their roadmap. 

Besides the Super Charger Kit, what would be a ballpark price for labor to get one installed?


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

I like the 2.0T better in the Atlas and it can be tuned. We have 12K miles on ours and very happy with it. Previously had a VR6 Atlas and Touareg. 

319HP for less than $1K: APR ECU-20T-EA888-3-T-IS20-ATLAS APR ECU Upgrade - 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 IS20 (Transverse) (Atlas)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The big tuners (APR, Unitronic) have not come out with a tune for the 3.6 VR, APR has one for the same engine in the Passat/CC. APR had said that they would do it if someone loaned them their Atlas for the necessary R&D time at their facility in Alabama. NA tunes are going to be about driveability improvements more than anything but I'm sure an intake/exhaust and tune would wake it up a bit.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

There needs to a 3.6 tuning thread pinned to this forum. Has to be one of the most mentioned topics.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

NewJettaLease said:


> I would be more than happy with 350 hp. Can you share the brands that make the super chargers for non-Atlas VR6s? I'd love to reach out to them to see if it's on their roadmap.
> 
> Besides the Super Charger Kit, what would be a ballpark price for labor to get one installed?


Vf engineering. Vortech. Those are the big 2. I think over the years there have been a few one off joints that came out too


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

krebsy75 said:


> I like the 2.0T better in the Atlas and it can be tuned. We have 12K miles on ours and very happy with it. Previously had a VR6 Atlas and Touareg.


I just compared the features that I care about between the SEL-P R-Line and the SEL, and I wouldn't want to buy a car without these features. Is there any way to add them on?

Power auto-folding side mirrors
Actively ventilated front seats
Heated 2nd-row seats
Area View (Overhead View Camera)
Fender® Premium Audio System



KarstGeo said:


> The big tuners (APR, Unitronic) have not come out with a tune for the 3.6 VR, APR has one for the same engine in the Passat/CC. APR had said that they would do it if someone loaned them their Atlas for the necessary R&D time at their facility in Alabama.


Thanks, I'll reach out to them. Just curious, did they ever mention how long the necessary R&D time was? If it was a week or two, I might be able to swing that. 



Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Vf engineering. Vortech. Those are the big 2.


Thanks, I'll reach out to them as well.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Typically it would be a for a week or two if you are the test mule. APR is great to be a test mule for so that would be awesome if you can do it


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

It has been mentioned somewhere on here that the torque converter in the transmissions can’t handle much more torque.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

We have a SEL-P 2.0T. And freakin’ love the vehicle. We had a 2019 VR6 bought back due to steering rack issues. 

We even added the factory hitch. 

I strongly believe that the 2.0T Atlas is the most reliable version. And there’s a few left out there. The 2.0T will sadly not be available in SEL-P in 2022. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusPassat (Sep 26, 2021)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Supercharged vr6 have made 400-550whp all day long, historically. If you're looking for 1k HP then you'll need a turbo (and a lot of fabrication).
> 
> 11hp is likely able to be felt - that 11hp is probably peak. Under the curve I image even more is made. VR6 have wide power bands and torque - that's where the difference will be. Plus, transmission tuning would really top it off.


Ngl im still very new to this tuning world, so I’m not sure. it was on a dyno tho (291 to the crank) all I have is the borla exhaust and a evoms intake on the way. I wasn’t complaining because they said it’s a N/A tune on a not so available engine. They recommended tuning the DSG as well but I had already spend about $900 on mods this weekend so I’ll put it off for a little. **** I’d love to get 320hp out of this thing. And from what I’ve seen in videos this dsg (DQ250) can only handle a maximum of 295 lb-ft.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

NewJettaLease said:


> I just compared the features that I care about between the SEL-P R-Line and the SEL, and I wouldn't want to buy a car without these features. Is there any way to add them on?
> 
> Power auto-folding side mirrors
> Actively ventilated front seats
> ...


Well, anything can be done for a price. It's just many of these aren't going to be worth the price it would cost to do post-purchase. 
Mirrors, I'm sure you could get the parts and install them and code for it, but probably hundreds of dollars. 
Vented front seats, you'd need to buy the seats and probably there is a control unit, plus the buttons and wiring for the dash, and then code for it. Probably well over $1000.
Heated 2nd row, you'd need new seats, buttons, wiring and coding. 
360 view. Forget about it. Cameras, computer, programming etc. 
Fender.....I'd just put in aftermarket speakers and an amp. Probably better quality and cheaper than the Fender.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

There are no supercharger or turbo solutions on any market for this car. Nothing. Even if you went totally one-off, custom made by some fabrication company, you would still need someone to do the ECU tuning as NOTHING is off the shelf. I do not believe that is even an option unless you physically take your car to a tuning shop that specializes in VW ECU custom tuning. I believe there are only a handful in the country. You are looking at 10k plus for the hardware and well over 1k for the ECU. I am basing that 10k figure off of the fact that readily available super/turbocharger options costs approach that. 

In reality, this is not the car for you if you need that in the V6 engine. There is more available for the 2.0T engine as it is already turbo'd and there are ECU tunes for the turbo. Simply tuning an ecu does not automatically get you power. There has to be more power to go. With a turbo you can always increase the boost pressure and add fuel. Without a turbo or supercharger you are stuck with atmospheric pressure and you can't add fuel unless you add air. All you can do is increase efficiency and the motor seems to be fairly efficient already.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I forgot, keep in mind the published VW engine HP ratings are NOT at the wheels, but at the engine crank. Once you add in the transmission, axles, etc. you will see less. Around 10-20% less.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

speed51133! said:


> I forgot, keep in mind the published VW engine HP ratings are NOT at the wheels, but at the engine crank. Once you add in the transmission, axles, etc. you will see less. Around 10-20% less.


VW didn’t do the 2.0T setup any favors by under rating it so much. People see 235HP and immediately write it off. 

I drove eight 2021 Atlases with a mix of engines. The 2.0T and VR6 generally accelerate the same per the butt dyno. And there are scenarios where the 2.0T accelerates more effortlessly. Especially at elevation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusPassat (Sep 26, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> I forgot, keep in mind the published VW engine HP ratings are NOT at the wheels, but at the engine crank. Once you add in the transmission, axles, etc. you will see less. Around 10-20% less.


This is true, That’s why I mentioned 291 at the crank


----------



## SusPassat (Sep 26, 2021)

krebsy75 said:


> VW didn’t do the 2.0T setup any favors by under rating it so much. People see 235HP and immediately write it off.
> 
> I drove eight 2021 Atlases with a mix of engines. The 2.0T and VR6 generally accelerate the same per the butt dyno. And there are scenarios where the 2.0T accelerates more effortlessly. Especially at elevation.
> 
> ...


The Vr6 is an old but some what reliable design. There’s a reason manufacturers aren’t making v6s anymore. They’re obsolete! When you can get a 4 cylinder engine that makes as much hp with a turbo and has better fuel economy. They sell what buyers want 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## SusPassat (Sep 26, 2021)

SusPassat said:


> The Vr6 is an old but some what reliable design. There’s a reason manufacturers aren’t making v6s anymore. They’re obsolete! When you can get a 4 cylinder engine that makes as much hp with a turbo and has better fuel economy. They sell what buyers want 🤷🏽‍♂️


But!! You’re never gonna get a engine that sounds as good as the Vr6. That’s why I bought mine haha


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

SusPassat said:


> The Vr6 is an old but some what reliable design. There’s a reason manufacturers aren’t making v6s anymore. They’re obsolete! When you can get a 4 cylinder engine that makes as much hp with a turbo and has better fuel economy. They sell what buyers want


The biggest issue I had with the VR6 in the Atlas is the lazy transmission tuning. The box in the 2.0T version is much more eager to shift in D and that appeals to me. 

The VR6 mills in both my Atlas and Touareg reeked of coolant after being shut off. And that was irritating. 

V8 fuel economy was also irritating. The 2.0T manages low 20s in normal semi-spirited driving. 

Hopefully I didn’t derail the thread too much. But the OP has a chance to get a 2.0T SEL-P brand new. If he doesn’t need 5K towing it’s the better choice based on my experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

SusPassat said:


> But!! You’re never gonna get a engine that sounds as good as the Vr6. That’s why I bought mine haha


I definitely miss the wookie sounds. But the surprisingly-good Fender system is able to drown out the lousy 2.0T noises with no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for this feedback, I think I need to decide if stock will work or if I need something with more push. 

With that being said, perhaps I should get the Tiguan SEL R-Line since it has most of the features of the Atlas SEL-P R-Line and also has the 2.0L Turbo engine. My wife leased the Tiguan a few years ago (new body style) and loved the car, but the lack of power was a turn-off for me. If tuning the 2.0L Turbo is possible to get 300+ HP, maybe that's the right option for me. 

Besides the physical size difference and the lack of heated 2nd row seats, is there anything that the Atlas has that the Tiguan lacks?


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

NewJettaLease said:


> Thanks for this feedback, I think I need to decide if stock will work or if I need something with more push.
> 
> With that being said, perhaps I should get the Tiguan SEL R-Line since it has most of the features of the Atlas SEL-P R-Line and also has the 2.0L Turbo engine. My wife leased the Tiguan a few years ago (new body style) and loved the car, but the lack of power was a turn-off for me. If tuning the 2.0L Turbo is possible to get 300+ HP, maybe that's the right option for me.
> 
> Besides the physical size difference and the lack of heated 2nd row seats, is there anything that the Atlas has that the Tiguan lacks?


The Tiggy has the budack EA888 and I am not a fan. Not the slightest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

krebsy75 said:


> But the OP has a chance to get a 2.0T SEL-P brand new


I don't need the towing, but I think the one feature that sold me on the 2022 is the wireless Android Auto. Does the 2021.5 have wireless Android Auto?


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

NewJettaLease said:


> I don't need the towing, but I think the one feature that sold me on the 2022 is the wireless Android Auto. Does the 2021.5 have wireless Android Auto?


Yes it does. 2021.5 models have MIB3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusPassat (Sep 26, 2021)

krebsy75 said:


> I definitely miss the wookie sounds. But the surprisingly-good Fender system is able to drown out the lousy 2.0T noises with no problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly sometimes I feel like this borla doesn’t do it enough justice. It’s very quiet in “d” but when you switch your transmission to “s” it turns heads haha


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

SusPassat said:


> Honestly sometimes I feel like this borla doesn’t do it enough justice. It’s very quiet in “d” but when you switch your transmission to “s” it turns heads haha


The VR6 makes beautiful noises. And is silky smooth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusPassat (Sep 26, 2021)

krebsy75 said:


> The biggest issue I had with the VR6 in the Atlas is the lazy transmission tuning. The box in the 2.0T version is much more eager to shift in D and that appeals to me.
> 
> The VR6 mills in both my Atlas and Touareg reeked of coolant after being shut off. And that was irritating.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wanna say the 2.0 Atlas shares the same transmission as the golf so that kinda makes sense. 
My MPG in my Passat is trash. I get about 18 city and 22mpg highway with my roof rack off.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

One last perk of the 2.0T that I’d like to mention… is that it’s a bit more agile due to less weight over the front axle. It’s no Macan, that’s for sure. I once owned an S2000 as well. But the 2.0T’s agility is what sealed the deal for me. I do a lot of back road driving to avoid the highways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

SusPassat said:


> Yeah I wanna say the 2.0 Atlas shares the same transmission as the golf so that kinda makes sense.
> My MPG in my Passat is trash. I get about 18 city and 22mpg highway with my roof rack off.


To the best of my knowledge both the VR6 and 2.0T Atlas have the same transmission. Only the torque converters differ between the two versions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Biggest issue I see is more with the transmission. It’s always searching for a higher gear. They need a transmission tune, but since it’s not a DSG, that’ll never happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Is the OP tied to the Atlas? There are other 3 row options with a V8 (Durango) or staying within the VW family and want to stay around the Atlas SEL-P price point, find a used Audi Q7 with the 3.0 turbo. You will get what you want from the factory. The downside is that you end up with a slightly smaller vehicle and I still prefer the Atlas looks over the Q7. The Durango, eh, has some quality/reliability stereotypes associated with them, not that that should stop you as VW is in the same boat. 
Explorer ST is also a little smaller but will have the power and features you are looking for. It costs a little more but once you start messing with the VW engine and trans tuning, none of which really seems to exist for this version of the VR6 and Aisin 8 spd, no idea that you will end up with what you want after trying to make it happen, or how much a custom solution might cost.
I would opt to go with the turn key solution. VW likely won't be going with a higher HP 6 cylinder in the near future either, the latest "sport" concept they showed had a turbo 4 from the Golf R.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

mtbsteve said:


> Is the OP tied to the Atlas


To be honest, I was bouncing back between leasing a Yukon Denali and a Q7 Prestige. But given the market today, the lease costs are insane and I don't want to drop $90k on a car. In many cases dealers are asking for above MSRP on those with little room to negotiate. I'm not a fan of the look of the Durango nor Explorer. I was considering the Palisade but would prefer the Atlas over it. 

Car Gurus shows exactly one 2021.5 Atlas SEL-P with white interior still available, but it's 1500 miles away. I need to give this some thought if I'm willing to buy it unseen.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> One last perk of the 2.0T that I’d like to mention… is that it’s a bit more agile due to less weight over the front axle. It’s no Macan, that’s for sure. I once owned an S2000 as well. But the 2.0T’s agility is what sealed the deal for me. I do a lot of back road driving to avoid the highways.


The Macan and Atlas aren't far off on weight distribution 53/47 for Macan, 55/45 for Atlas. Its about a 60lb difference between 2.0T and VR6 engines, anyone who optimizes a 60lb difference in nose weight around turns would certainly appreciate coilovers and brake upgrades because the OEM stuff is lacking. On the Atlas the Macan front brake caliper swap dropped 16lbs (arguably worth more as unsprung weight) and coilovers dropped a similar amount.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

SusPassat said:


> I have a 2017 Passat with the same Vr6 (3.6) and mine makes 291 after a tune. I only gained about 11hp from apr. for the most part the Vr6 is already capped so unless you get a supercharger you’re kinda SOL. But most super chargers I’ve looked into only fit the 3.2 Vr6 from the R32


The ECS intake gains more than 11hp on the VR6. When I asked companies about optimizing a tune for intake and exhaust mods, they basically said no.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Well you guys have convinced me. I am working with a dealership now to ship me a 2021.5 Atlas SEL-P 2.0T. Not in the colors that I would prefer for the interior, but I'm sure it will grow on me. 

Thanks to everyone for their input on this topic!

Next question, which chip will drive the most performance? Is it the APR ECU-20T-EA888-3-T-IS20-ATLAS one linked above?


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

APR is the only one with a tune for the EA888 in the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

NewJettaLease said:


> Well you guys have convinced me. I am working with a dealership now to ship me a 2021.5 Atlas SEL-P 2.0T. Not in the colors that I would prefer for the interior, but I'm sure it will grow on me.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their input on this topic!
> 
> Next question, which chip will drive the most performance? Is it the APR ECU-20T-EA888-3-T-IS20-ATLAS one linked above?


Sorry I arrived at the party a bit late. I ordered our 2021 Atlas as soon as it became available with the 2.0T engine and 4-Motion. It took four months to build and deliver. We have now owned our Atlas for about a year.

After the past year and 11k miles, I remain convinced we bought the right powertrain combination. Our situation is a bit uncommon in that we live at about 6000 feet elevation (Rocky Mountains). We cross higher mountain passes on a regular basis. This definitely amplifies the advantages of turbocharging. At high altitude, the 2.0T is substantially faster than the 3.6 VR6. I cannot speak to performance at elevations closer to sea level.

Based on various performance graphs and real-world trials, I am convinced the power rating on the 2.0T Atlas engine is “sandbagged” very substantially. The 3.6 VR6 is supposed to be a great engine, and it sounds wonderful. But the turbocharged engine was the deal-maker for me.

If I were wanting to tune the 2.0T engine, it seems the APR software would be my first choice. That could change in the near future, as new products continue to emerge.

🍺


----------



## lmcgrath (Feb 2, 2007)

It has been said in bits in pieces here but the Atlas 3.6 is NOT a car you should buy if you want to do power mods. The 3.6 is a naturally aspirated motor and cannot be tuned for any significant power increases. The easy and affordable increases you see being done on other vehicles are generally for forced induction cars (super or turbo). To add forced induction to a naturally aspirated engine like the 3.6 can be done but it would be terribly expensive to do it right. Much more expensive that modding an engine supported by the aftermarket companies and since there has been no development on this specific platform the trans may not even hold up without it being customized by someone like TVS and on and on. Not a platform for this exercise.


----------



## lmcgrath (Feb 2, 2007)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Sorry I arrived at the party a bit late. I ordered our 2021 Atlas as soon as it became available with the 2.0T engine and 4-Motion. It took four months to build and deliver. We have now owned our Atlas for about a year.
> 
> After the past year and 11k miles, I remain convinced we bought the right powertrain combination. Our situation is a bit uncommon in that we live at about 6000 feet elevation (Rocky Mountains). We cross higher mountain passes on a regular basis. This definitely amplifies the advantages of turbocharging. At high altitude, the 2.0T is substantially faster than the 3.6 VR6. I cannot speak to performance at elevations closer to sea level.
> 
> ...


Yes 2.0T is quite the workhorse and so many mods available for very affordable power increases.
An APR Stage 1 tune on 91 oct gas is rated at 311hp/340ftlb - Huge increase over stock for just 500 bucks. And this tune is emissions legal in all states including California.

The newest 2.0T really responds well to just simple tuning.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

lmcgrath said:


> Yes 2.0T is quite the workhorse and so many mods available for very affordable power increases.
> An APR Stage 1 tune on 91 oct gas is rated at 311hp/340ftlb - Huge increase over stock for just 500 bucks. And this tune is emissions legal in all states including California.
> 
> The newest 2.0T really responds well to just simple tuning.


But can it tow?

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

chompa1422 said:


> But can it tow?
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


VW didn’t fully equip the 2.0T application in the Atlas for towing. To answer your question, only 2K lbs worth officially. Have to go VR6 for the 5K rating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

krebsy75 said:


> VW didn’t fully equip the 2.0T application in the Atlas for towing. To answer your question, only 2K lbs worth officially. Have to go VR6 for the 5K rating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what I had to do 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

chompa1422 said:


> Yeah that's what I had to do
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


A few guys have dug pretty deep with this and discovered that the 2.0T has most of the goods to support a higher rating. But market forces dictated otherwise. 

It’s a bummer that VW doesn’t have an optimized mill for this application. With all of their resources…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

krebsy75 said:


> A few guys have dug pretty deep with this and discovered that the 2.0T has most of the goods to support a higher rating. But market forces dictated otherwise.
> 
> It’s a bummer that VW doesn’t have an optimized mill for this application. With all of their resources…
> 
> ...


If only i could put the Q7 engine on the atlas 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

chompa1422 said:


> If only i could put the Q7 engine on the atlas
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


The Q7 is available with the 2.0T EA888 Gen3 engine, similar to the Atlas. It also has other engine choices.

🍺


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The Q7 is available with the 2.0T EA888 Gen3 engine, similar to the Atlas. It also has other engine choices.


I meant i want the 6cyl turbo engine in my atlas

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

chompa1422 said:


> I meant i want the 6cyl turbo engine in my atlas
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Oops, sorry. I misunderstood your post.  

🍺


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Oops, sorry. I misunderstood your post.


Nah my fault I spoke outta my ass there lol

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

chompa1422 said:


> But can it tow?
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk





krebsy75 said:


> VW didn’t fully equip the 2.0T application in the Atlas for towing. To answer your question, only 2K lbs worth officially. Have to go VR6 for the 5K rating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Ding ding ding! No, it cannot tow. No 2.0t in any VAG application is rated for any amount of towing, save a thousand pounds or two.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Ding ding ding! No, it cannot tow. No 2.0t in any VAG application is rated for any amount of towing, save a thousand pounds or two.


The 3.6 liter VR6 engine with towing package is the clear choice for people wanting to tow with the Volkswagen Atlas.

On a side note, the Audi Q7 is similar in size and weight to the VW Atlas. The Q7 is capable of towing up to 4400 pounds with the 2.0T (EA888 Gen3) engine, according to the Audi USA website. This is with the optional towing package. I pasted a condensed excerpt below:

*Technical specifications*
2022 Audi Q7 with 45 Premium quattro® Tiptronic®
Eight-speed Tiptronic® automatic transmission and quattro® all-wheel drive

Standard features
Technical specifications
Engine
Engine type2.0-liter four-cylinderDisplacement (cc)/Bore and stroke (mm)1,984/82.5 x 92.8Max. output248 HPMax. Torque273 lb-ftEngine blockCast IronCylinder headAluminum-alloyValvetrain16 valve DOHC with Audi valvelift system and variable valve timingInduction/fuel injectionTFSI®/TurbochargedTop speed *km/hTowing capacity (lb)Optional 4,400 lbs

🍺


----------



## lmcgrath (Feb 2, 2007)

chompa1422 said:


> But can it tow?
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


The motor can, when prepped right but there seems to be a huge difference in towing capacity between the Atlas 2.0t and 3.6. 2000lbs vs 5000lbs which


chompa1422 said:


> I meant i want the 6cyl turbo engine in my atlas
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


VW has no turbo 6 in any of their lineup. Audi 3.0T has been supercharged 6 for years available in Q5 and Q7 and with a simple tune produce 447hp on 91oct and are capable of more with more mods. Audi has also had the turbo diesel 6 in the Q5 and Q7, it is the engine I have in my A8 and it performs very well (mine is chipped)

Audis new (2019 and up) Q8 came out with a turbocharged 6 both gas and TDI.

So if you want a forced induction 6 - go Audi Q5, Q7 or Q8. Not VW. The 3.0T Q7 tows 7,700 llbs and you can find nice used ones for a reasonable price.


----------



## lmcgrath (Feb 2, 2007)

chompa1422 said:


> But can it tow?
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


It tows 4,400 lbs in the Q7


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

lmcgrath said:


> The motor can, when prepped right but there seems to be a huge difference in towing capacity between the Atlas 2.0t and 3.6. 2000lbs vs 5000lbs which
> 
> 
> VW has no turbo 6 in any of their lineup. Audi 3.0T has been supercharged 6 for years available in Q5 and Q7 and with a simple tune produce 447hp on 91oct and are capable of more with more mods. Audi has also had the turbo diesel 6 in the Q5 and Q7, it is the engine I have in my A8 and it performs very well (mine is chipped)
> ...


The new sq5 is a turbocharged 3.0


----------



## lmcgrath (Feb 2, 2007)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> The new sq5 is a turbocharged 3.0


Correct 3.0 6 is now turbo in audis


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

lmcgrath said:


> The motor can, when prepped right but there seems to be a huge difference in towing capacity between the Atlas 2.0t and 3.6. 2000lbs vs 5000lbs which
> 
> 
> VW has no turbo 6 in any of their lineup. Audi 3.0T has been supercharged 6 for years available in Q5 and Q7 and with a simple tune produce 447hp on 91oct and are capable of more with more mods. Audi has also had the turbo diesel 6 in the Q5 and Q7, it is the engine I have in my A8 and it performs very well (mine is chipped)
> ...


Because it's marketing and they want to spend more for the worse engine. I've had both a 2.0 Cross Sport SEL FWD (totalled at 1400 miles :-(. ) And a 3.6 SEL FWD Cross Sport (replacement for totaled one couldn't find a 2.0 SEL) and the vr6 is such a worse motor. It's slower, heavier, gets worse mpg, and has not tuning options hardly at all. 

I towed a small trailer with dirt bikes on both. The 2.0 was actually easier towing the 3000 pounds then my vr6. All while getting 4-5mpg better everywhere. 

Miss my 2.0 and wish I could get an Rline with 2.0 and not the vr6.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

spike_africa said:


> Because it's marketing and they want to spend more for the worse engine. I've had both a 2.0 Cross Sport SEL FWD (totalled at 1400 miles :-(. ) And a 3.6 SEL FWD Cross Sport (replacement for totaled one couldn't find a 2.0 SEL) and the vr6 is such a worse motor. It's slower, heavier, gets worse mpg, and has not tuning options hardly at all.


Worse is relative, I've seen numerous 2.0T's have issues as they are more prone to coil pack and spark plug issues, consuming oil, etc and they are limited on tuning options as well (I believe only one company tunes each engine in the Atlas). As mentioned before a 60lb difference on a 4000+lb vehicle isn't all that drastic and can easily be made up for in other places. With a few simple mods the VR6 gets pretty good mileage for its class and sounds a lot better. Is what it is, everybody has different opinions, personally I came from a 2.0T and enjoy the VR6.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I just got the APR update on the 2021.5 2.0T and so far it's nice. I'll need to give it some more time to really see how it handles at various ranges, but so far I'm liking it.

It also auto-disables the Start/Stop feature. I know some people in this thread are saying it's not possible with the newer models, so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Airedaler77 (Mar 31, 2021)

NewJettaLease said:


> I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger on purchasing the 2022 SEL-P R-Line and I have a few questions:
> 
> What are the tuning options available? Stock is 276 hp, I'd love to get it somewhere in the 300-350 range. I wouldn't mind paying up to $2k for it.
> Is it possible to disable the auto start/stop? (I understand that I would need to buy or borrow a programming unit) I see a 30-page thread on the topic, but couldn't get a clear answer from skimming it.
> ...


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

@Airedaler77 I think you forgot to type your reply to the quote


----------



## Airedaler77 (Mar 31, 2021)

NewJettaLease said:


> I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger on purchasing the 2022 SEL-P R-Line and I have a few questions:
> 
> What are the tuning options available? Stock is 276 hp, I'd love to get it somewhere in the 300-350 range. I wouldn't mind paying up to $2k for it.
> Is it possible to disable the auto start/stop? (I understand that I would need to buy or borrow a programming unit) I see a 30-page thread on the topic, but couldn't get a clear answer from skimming it.
> ...


----------



## Airedaler77 (Mar 31, 2021)

NewJettaLease said:


> @Airedaler77 I think you forgot to type your reply to the quote


I’m a little rusty with cyber world 😂, forgive my inadvertent comments … there’s a few that I’m on and they all can be tricky to navigate. I can’t even understand what I was replying about.😂🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

This has been like this for a while. Maybe if enough of us bombard Unitronic, they'd actually invest in it.










Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airedaler77 (Mar 31, 2021)

TablaRasa said:


> This has been like this for a while. Maybe if enough of us bombard Unitronic, they'd actually invest in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TablaRasa said:


> This has been like this for a while. Maybe if enough of us bombard Unitronic, they'd actually invest in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im onboard with this! ⬆


----------

